# Trunk Paint



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello again, when painting the spatter paint in the trunk do you also paint the quarter panels inside the trunk with the spatter or just leave it black??

thank you in advance
alan


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Good question. My '68 GTO has the spatter paint up the inside of the rear quarters as well as the floor. The car has been beautifully restored in terms of paint and interior. Whether stuff was done factory correct, I couldn't say.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

My 68 had the splatter paint on the inside of the quarters


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Sorry I forgot to state that my car is a 1967 GTO. Can anyone tell me what part of the trunk is painted with the spatter. Just the floor or the floor and the quarter panels??

thanks


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

So guess no one on this forum has a 1967 GTO that they can look in the trunk and let me know if the inner quarter panels are painted with the splatter paint. well thanks anyway


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Trunk paint*

Well, I don't have a 67 GTO, I have a 66.

Here goes what I know.

I purchased my 66 in 1972 from the original owner. It underwent a 16 month off-frame rotisserie restoration starting in June 2013, completed in November 2014.

My research which includes old photos of my trunk and extensive research of manuals and other documents told me that the entire trunk is coated with spatter paint.

Be careful in your choice of paint, some is better and more authentic than others!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

You will find varying input on this but for the sake of looking as close to factory the splatter paint was sprayed on heavy and usually over Floor pan, Wheel Tubs, Quarters and even as far in as to get on the lower portion of the shelf braces. You will also find some original cars with light over-spray on the light-houses. This like ANY process was not exact on each and every car and/or assembly plant. It was a quick get it done process on a "keep it moving" assembly line so you really can't be too wrong with application.
If you don't have access to spray, the EASTWOODs spray boom trunk paint is excellent! I just re-did the trunk of a '67 and it came out great.


----------



## mgrablin (Sep 23, 2014)

I have a 67 and the answer is the entire trunk floor, wheelwells and fenders are painted. On the fenders, picture a worker standing behind the car with a paint gun. He would reach in and spray. Thus the fenders would be painted till about 3-4" from the top. The trunk lock support brace is body color with splatter paint on the lower with a feathered line near the top. There is sometimes overspray on the locking mechanism. 

This is a shot of mine just after painting.


----------

